# Front license plate holder for 06 GTO



## 06Goatfan (Mar 30, 2011)

I live in NY so I need license plate on the front of my car. Does anyone have any info on where I can get a front license plate holder for my 06 GTO? I cannot find anything suitable online. If anyone could help me out I would greatly appreciate that.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Looking for OEM?
2004-2006 GTO Front License Plate Bracket Brand New


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Probally not legal but I've seen it done before... trim the edges of the plate and just use zip ties to fasten it to the lower grill.


----------



## 06Goatfan (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the OEM tip! I went ahead and ordered it.


----------

